# The Google Watch



## Earion (Sep 16, 2011)

Πολυσέλιδο άρθρο του Evgeny Morozov (βλ. βιβλία του), με παρουσίαση δύο βιβλίων σχετικών με το Google (στην ουσία ευκαιρία για να τοποθετηθεί συνολικά απέναντι στο φαινόμενο Google). Από το περιοδικό _New Republic_ (4 Αυγούστου 2011). Επειδή είναι μεγάλο, το βάζω συνημμένο. Καλό σαββατοκύριακο με διάβασμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κείμενο, ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2011)

Το μέγα θέμα της ψηφιοποίησης της παγκόσμιας έντυπης κληρονομιάς και της διάθεσής του στο Διαδίκτυο έχει ξεσηκώσει εδώ και καιρό μεγάλη συζήτηση. Ποιος έχει (α) τα μέσα και (β) το δικαίωμα να το αναλάβει; Ο Γούγλης; Κάποιος άλλος ή κάποιοι άλλοι οργανισμοί (εθνικοί, διεθνείς, περιφερειακοί); Με ποιο στόχο θα γίνει και ποιος θα επωφεληθεί; Αυτά και άλλα σημαντικά ερωτήματα δεν έχω δει να συζητούνται με την ένταση που θα περίμενα στην Ελλάδα. Ίσως δεν έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει τι διακυβεύεται. Ο Ρόμπερτ Ντάρντον, καθηγητής στο Πρίνστον, συνιδρυτής του Project Gutenberg και, μετά την απόσυρσή του, διευθυντής της βιβλιοθήκης του Χάρβαρντ, παρακολουθεί από την πρώτη στιγμή την υλοποίηση του προγράμματος του Γούγλη και διατυπώνει τις αντιρρήσεις του. Στο έγγραφο που επισυνάπτω (από το _New York Review of Books_, 28 Απριλίου 2011) ανακεφαλαιώνει με συντομία τα καθέκαστα και δίνει μια καθαρή εικόνα του πώς έχει η κατάσταση αυτή τη στιγμή.

Σας αφήνω να το διαβάσετε, με ευχές για καλό σαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2011)

Κοίτα, Earion, οι ενστάσεις (και οι αιτιάσεις) του Ντάρντον είναι εύλογες. Αν/Όταν η Europeana αρχίσει να τρέχει πλήρως κάνοντας ό,τι περιμένουμε από μια μεγαβιβλιοθήκη, τότε ναι, θα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε σε άλλη βάση. Μέχρι τότε, όμως...


----------

